

Iceland Wants to Be Your Friend - sumeeta
http://www.icelandwantstobeyourfriend.com/

======
sumeeta
I saw an ad for this on Daring Fireball.

Whoever’s creating this is super hip. This is what bosses want when they say
they want to leverage Facebook, Twitter and the Web. What I don’t think they
get is how hard it is to actually be effective with it.

